# Scratch Built titan. Awesomness in material form.



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:shok: <-------My face when I saw this.

I was on google lookin for templates and ran across this.

This guy is awesome. Just great.

Scratch Built Titan


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Awesome link bloodhound. That guy has soooo much skill.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now THAT is sheer fuckin talent!!!!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh... My... God...
The only word I can describe it with is Undescribable.
:shok::shok::shok:
It is so amazing that, even though the maker will most likely never read this,
my rating is 11/10!!!!!! Yes, 11/10!


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

those plans are all over the net...  he's doing that really well. the B&C also has a lot of threads of WIP titans using that template.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

No. These templates are his own. They're very similar though. I have the templates and I can spot some differences. The drawings he did are his own.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats awsome. Pure insanity but still very awsome.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

0.0
crazy
very crazy
but very very nice. personally, i wouldn't attempt it


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i wish i was that talented so i could build one my choas would love it.:grin:


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW thats sooooooo cool.........................................Im gonna make one (well try).


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Path! Get yours done! 

Represent! :biggrin:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got access to some Titan Templates. Now I just need to buy some plasticard. I'll probably get that sometime next week. Watch the WIP section. It'll be there.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The titan looks amazing but the paintjob?

It looks like my 3 year old niece went crazy with her latest crayon set...

How to ruin a fucking superbly built piece in 4 simple colours...


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> No. These templates are his own. They're very similar though. I have the templates and I can spot some differences. The drawings he did are his own.


I am 99% sure they are his own. own a certain yahoo! group that features scratch-building plans for 40K models, the titan templates (JSVironfurnace's templates) are listed under a folder named "LackOfabettername's templates".

the dude on the warseer thread is named LackOf, and I don't think that is a coincidence. But I could be wrong. 

but that is one kick-ass titan. 

edit: I just reread a titan thread on the BnC and the link to the titan was credited to LackOfbettername, of warseer. so those templates _are_ in fact, the same ones.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

The templates are great. I will be making making one out of plasti-card soon.

I have test built the Titan with cardboard and showed it to my friend. He was truly amazed and instantly tried to offer me a deal to make him a proper one out of plasti-card.

What I'm worrying about is the feet's many parts and the fitting of the head pieces. Plus the fact I will be changing a lot of things to make it work and look better overall. (Like using magnets for the arms to have them inter changeable. And possibly using semi-transparent plastic and having lights built in for the cockpit.)


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. I have the templates and am making one. I didn't find any trouble with the feet though. I use 1.5mm plasticard for the base model (2mm for the body) and 1mm and .5mm for the details like the aquila. I'm not up to the head or weapons yet though. 
If you do end up using magnets, make them large ones. Most small magnets can't take the weight of all that plasticard.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> The titan looks amazing but the paintjob?
> 
> It looks like my 3 year old niece went crazy with her latest crayon set...
> 
> How to ruin a fucking superbly built piece in 4 simple colours...


I don't like it either, but Slaanesh are often described as being in riotous colours and it's certainly that.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the paint except that it needs to be weathered to give the model a more realistic feel.

The only thing 'wrong' is the fact that the way most people want things to be painted doesn't allow for something like that.

As someone on that thread said it looked too Garish.

Then the guy replied, by looking at the definition of Garish, that is exactly what he was looking for because it fits the role of Slaanesh perfectly. Which I agree with completely.


----------



## HiveFleetMedusa (Dec 4, 2007)

my internet explore doesnt find the websit
e HELP
i want to see it too!!!!!!


----------



## MasterCalgar (Jan 10, 2008)

My computer won't let me see it either!
Also, can someone give me a link to the templates he used? I cant find any on google.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh. I've seen this one before. It's an amazing model, but the paintjob leaves me speechless....it's too disorganized, even for Slannesh. I only use three or so colors on my rare Slanneshi marines, and even then it's muted mostly, except for the Slanneshi parts. The riot of color makes it look like his friends had a paintball fight while he was painting.

-Dirge


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

What the hell all I get is Page not Found!


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn, the link isn't workingt for me! Stupid cumputard.

Can anyone get it up here in some other way? I'd greatly apreciate it.


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Its so awesome the link broke because of extensive use...


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

go to google and type in scratch built titan


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116477

I hope this is the one you are talking about.


----------



## DocTrey (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hope I'm not raising a zombie here*

I couldn't find the date on this thread, don't know why, probably just going blind.

The titans out there are awsome. I'd love to build my own, but I just don 't know where to start.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

I have seen titans made using these plans befor. Blue they were with flames on the legs and body. 
But can i find or get hold of these plans to see how good they... not for love nor money.

So if any 1 has these plans could you PM them on to me thanks. 
As my poor old guard are having a hard time with really really BIG nids.


----------



## sleazy (Dec 10, 2007)

i have the plans for this and the Reaver, check out my thread further down the page and pm me you email if you want the templates.


----------

